# Έγκλιση και Τροπικότητα: "πρέπει"



## adamgrekas

Γεια σας παιδιά! 
Πρώτη μου φορά που γράφω στο ελληνικό φόρουμ. Τέλος πάντων μόλις έδωσα μια εξέταση πιστοποίησης ελληνομάθειας και κατάλαβα ότι χρειάζομαι πολύ βοήθεια ακόμα με έγκλιση και τροπικότητα. Απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω! Π.χ τις προάλλες είπα στον φίλο μου "Μακάρι να είχες έρθει στο πάρτυ!" Και μου λέει αυτός "Μακάρι να ερχόσουνα".... ή άλλο που έχω πει "έπρεπε να πήγαινες/έπρεπε να είχες παει"... δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά μ'απασχολεί πολύ το θέμα αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σας! 


Αδάμ


----------



## ireney

Γεια! Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Όσον αφορά το "μακάρι να είχες έρθει στο πάρτυ". Μια χαρούλα είναι ΑΝ μιλάς για το παρελθόν. Είναι το αντίστοιχο του "I wish you had come to the party". Αν μιλάμε για το μέλλον, τότε "μακάρι να ερχόσουνα στο πάρτυ" (I wish you'd come to the party).

Για να μην γράφω ολόκληρο κατεβατό για την υποτακτική και την χρήση της καθώς και τον υποθετικό λόγο, τι ακριβώς σε μπερδεύει;

Ως moderator (ακόμα δεν έχω πειστεί για την καλύτερη μετάφραση του όρου)  πρέπει να πω ότι, μιας και πρόκειται για τεράστιο θέμα, καλό θα ήταν να  ανοίξεις ξεχωριστά θέματα για κάθε συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση που σε  απασχολεί.


----------



## adamgrekas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ireney. Αν έπρεπε να επιλέξω ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα που με απασχολεί είναι το "πρέπε" και οι "χρόνοι" του (δηλαδή Θα έπρεπε...., θα πρέπει...). Πότε συνοδεύεται το "πρέπει" ή το "(θα) έπρεπε" από "να έρθεις, να ερχόσουνα, να είχες έρθει"... δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το ερώτημα απαντιέται εύκολα. 

Όντως μπορεί αυτό το θέμα να συζητηθεί για χρόνια, και να μην βρεθεί συμπέρασμα ποτέ, αλλά μήπως γνωρίζεις μερικά διδακτικά ή βοηθητικά βιβλία που έχουν να κάνω με έγκλιση και τροπικότητα; Ότι ξέρεις πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα θα με βοηθήσει πολύ.

Ευχαριστώ πάλι!


----------



## artion

adamgrekas said:


> Γεια σας παιδιά!
> ! Π.χ τις προάλλες είπα στον φίλο μου "Μακάρι να είχες έρθει στο πάρτυ!" Και μου λέει αυτός "Μακάρι να ερχόσουνα".... ή άλλο που έχω πει "έπρεπε να πήγαινες/έπρεπε να είχες παει"... δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά μ'απασχολεί πολύ το θέμα αυτό.


 
Μήν αγχώνεσαι. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν απόλυτοι και αυστηροί κανόνες. 
"Μακάρι να είχες έρθει στο πάρτυ" σημαίνει σίγουρα ότι το πάρτυ έγινε.
"Μακάρι να ερχόσουν "  σημαίνει ότι έγινε ή ότι πρόκειται να γίνει σύντομα.

"Επρεπε να πήγαινες" ή "έπρεπε να πας" ή "Επρεπε να είχες πάει" έχουν κάποιες μικροδιαφορές αλλά αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιοδήποτε απ' τα τρία χωρίς να αλλάξει ιδιαίτερα το νόημα. Μόνο σε κάποια ειδικά κόντεξτ πρέπει να προσέξεις. π.χ. οι λέξεις "ήδη" ή "κιόλας" (already, by now) απαιτούν  συνήθως το "έπρεπε να είχες πάει".  Επίσης, το "Επρεπε να *είχες* πάει + χθες, πέρυσι κτλ" δίνει μια εντύπωση ότι τώρα είναι too late. 
Αλλά αυτά μπορείς να τα μάθεις μόνο όταν μιλάς και ακούς στην καθημερινή ζωή. Δεν είναι γραμμένα σε βιβλία.


----------



## adamgrekas

Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς artion και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξήγησή σου! Ήταν απλή και κατανόητη! Με βοήθησες πολύ.


----------



## ireney

Α!
Βιβλία κλπ δεν μου 'ρχονται (άλλο που μη δωρεάν πηγές είναι εκτός κανονισμών του φόρουμ  ) αλλά για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Υπάρχει αυτό αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βοηθά.

Όπως είπε ο artion δεν υπάρχουν πάντα απαράβατοι κανόνες, αλλά το παρακάτω είναι ένας μπούσουλας. Επίσης προσυπογράφω τις παρατηρήσεις του για τους χρονικούς προσδιορισμούς.

Πρέπει:
+ ενεστώτας. Πρέπει να διαβάζω= I have to read.
In general. Either from now till the end of my life or until a certain event (say until the test). In the second case it emphasizes the fact that you have to do it repeatedly and continuously.
+ αόριστος. Πρέπει να διαβάσω = I have to read.
In specific  . Either once or for a certain period of time. 

Consider these examples:

Πωπω! Τίποτα δεν ξέρω τελικά. Από 'δω και πέρα πρέπει να διαβάζω περισσότερη Ιστορία. (No time limit set)
Δεν θα μπορώ να βγαίνω πολύ συχνά μέχρι τις εξετάσεις γιατί πρέπει να διαβάζω.

Όλοι μιλάνε γι' αυτόν τον συγγραφέα. Πρέπει να διαβάσω το βιβλίο του. (Once)
Οι εξετάσεις είναι σε ένα μήνα και δεν ξέρω τίποτα! Πρέπει να διαβάσω.

Βλέπεις την διαφορά μεταξύ 2ου και 4ου παραδείγματος; (Αν όχι εδώ είμαστε)

+ παρακείμενος. Πρέπει να έχω διαβάσει = I must read by then
Μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα πρέπει να έχω διαβάσει 5 βιβλία.

_Δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλους χρόνους με το πρέπει._

Έπρεπε

+ ενεστώτας. Έπρεπε να διαβάζεις = you should be reading (instead of playing on your PC/XBox360/PS3)
Τι κάνεις εδώ; Αυτή την στιγμή έπρεπε να διαβάζεις!

+ αόριστος. Έπρεπε να διαβάσεις = you should have read.
Once or within a specific time frame.
Έπρεπε να διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες πριν το πλύνεις.
Έπρεπε να διαβάσεις το βιβλίο όταν είχες χρόνο. Τώρα σκάσε και σκάβε!

+ παρακείμενος. Έπρεπε να έχεις διαβάσει = you should have read

Here comes the tricky part. It can actually be used exactly as αόριστος. It's just a different way of looking at the time aspect. With αόριστος you view/conceptualize "reading" as a single instant in time.
With παρακείμενος you conceptualize it as something of a certain duration. 

+ υπερσυντέλικος. Έπρεπε να είχες διαβάσει = you should have read 
Once again, same usage. Same comments as for παρακείμενος. In addition to that, there's a slight emphasis in the action sequence (read first do other thing later), the fact that the act should have been finished before something else, and, as artion noted, there is a "finality" implied (opportunity's gone forever).

Αυτά για αρχή.


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

Φανταστική ανάλυση artion και ireney...
Και να προσθέσω εδώ από προσωπική εμπειρία, ότι αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι στα Ελληνικά για τους μη Έλληνες, και να μη νιώθεις καθόλου άσχημα αν αυτό είναι το μόνο που δεν ξέρεις καλά ακόμα, Adam.
Έχω γνωστούς που έζησαν στην Ελλάδα για πάνω από 20 χρόνια και αυτό είναι κάτι που ακόμα κάνουν λάθος...
Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι και λάθος να το πεις, όλοι καταλαβαίνουν τί εννοείς, και κανείς δε σε διορθώνει, έτσι σου "κολλάει" η λάθος έκφραση. Ζήτα απ'όλους να σε διορθώνουν, όπως έκανε ο φίλος σου, μόνο έτσι θα βελτιωθείς.

Υ.Γ. Δεν μπορώ, πρέπει σχολιάσω το link της ireney... "Πρέπει να φεύξω", "Πρέπει να αρέσω σε ένα ροκά"???? Hahaha for God's sake...


----------



## adamgrekas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ όχι μόνο για τις εξήγησείς σας αλλά ακόμα και για την επιβεβαίωσή σας (θέλω να πω reassurance και εγώ το μετάφρασα σαν "επιβεβαίωση", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ύπαρχει καλύτερη λέξη ή αν αυτό λέγεται στα Ελληνικά).


----------



## Eltheza

*Γεια σας παιδιά - Hallo Adam!*

Ολα αυτά που έχετε γράψει είναι πάρα πολύ διαφωτιστικά! I have copied it to a *Word 2007* document!

I lived in Greece for a long time and learning Greek was my major interest. I spent whole *hours* of my life on this particular topic!

Seeing as you've explained *πρέπει/έπρεπε* so brilliantly, could you possibly do the same for *θά'πρεπε*;

Yours expectantly, with eternal gratitude!


----------



## artion

Practically θα έπρεπε is the same with έπρεπε. The former may sound more polite or shows a slight uncertainty, but don't bother with those delicate differences.


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much for this, artion!

My problem is that I like these fine points of distinction! Could we say, although it's not the same situation, that it's something like the very slight difference between

a). *I would think that ...*

and

b). *I should think that ...*

where the meaning is essentially the same, but the latter is a bit more tentative and uncertain?


----------



## artion

Eltheza said:


> a). *I would think that ...*
> and
> b). *I should think that ...*



The Gr. equivalent for both is "θα έλεγα ότι ...".  Νot the same rule as with έπρεπε. In this case, if you want to express some uncertainty, you may add words like ίσως, πιθανόν, μπορεί κτλ.


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi artion!*

I know it's not the same rule as with *έπρεπε*; I just gave my examples as a case where the difference is so slight that for a foreign learner/speaker of the language it's not worth getting too upset about (the very fine distinction)!


----------

